
Systemd v228 - vezzy-fnord
http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/systemd-devel/2015-November/035059.html
======
vezzy-fnord
The removal of snapshot units is a rather unexpected turn. Fully agreed they
were a useless feature, as I espoused in the systemd architectural critique.
Yet this only further accentuates the issue of the dependency graph's
transience.

Some of the unit file specifiers changing their semantics suddenly might bite
some people in the ass. This reflects the general systemd development style of
perpetual uncertainty, though.

~~~
JdeBP
%u, %h, %s, and whatnot changing their semantics will surprise a few. More
people, though, will likely be caught by the new default maximum process
limits applied to user login sessions; not least, if experience is any guide,
because they'll look for the problem when they hit the symptoms and find the
wrong answer (ulimit).

